# Lake oconee



## jth678 (Nov 7, 2011)

Heading down there this wkend and was thinking about dragging the boat down any body been there this late in tbe year? Think ill have any luck?


----------



## southerner126 (Nov 7, 2011)

went out on lake oliver weekend before last and saw some fish, water was murky due to rain but ended up with a few when we got to some clearer spots.


----------



## Michael (Nov 8, 2011)

It will be awesome tonight or tomorrow. Not expecting any rain Thur, but the temps will be dropping.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone tried up the river at fishing creek area


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Apr 17, 2012)

Way too shallow at fishing creek. Atleast right now!


----------

